

How to build kick ass android app? - kodeshpa
http://zubhium.posterous.com/whats-the-right-way-to-beta-test-your-mobile

======
kodeshpa
Thanks @raj , there is lot involved, specially when you have more than million
users for your app every day then you can not just build and push it to
market.

------
kodeshpa
Clickable <http://t.co/y0wPwDgB>

------
rajsaheb
Different markets like Amazon. Google makes life even more difficult.

------
rajsaheb
Agree with the methodology.

